# Free flying lessons.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_9111434/tm.htm


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that is cool! Not many people would do that, but I think that's a great way for people to determine if they want to get into R/C planes and then if they are interested, they have an instant place to fly and people they know.

Hhhhm? Wonder if something like that would work the same in any R/C arena....cars, trucks, buggies, etc.?

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think it would!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Definitely an idea that could be borrowed to generate new interests and spread the R/C love! HAHA!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Definitely an idea that could be borrowed to generate new interests and spread the R/C love! HAHA!!
> 
> PD2


Nobody will do it though bro! At least not for cars.

I've served my term and hopefully made some sort on impact along the way with cars. Now I am into planes and maybe I can take some what I have learned over the last 17 years into planes. (When I learn to fly. lol)

Planes, cars, makes no difference to me when it comes to what I belive in as far as growing the hobby and the charity work weve done in the past. The tools may be different, but the end result should be the same. But maybe with a more willing crowd.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Paul. You interested in another Shriners charity event with planes this time?

I'm gonna toss the idea out there and see what happens.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Paul. You interested in another Shriners charity event with planes this time?
> 
> I'm gonna toss the idea out there and see what happens.


AH! I did not realize this was what you were referring to in the bump of the charity post. I see! Well, you know me, I'll do what I can for the kids, but like I said, we have GOT to have the support of people pulling together and doing their part. Otherwise it becomes the Biff and Paul show. LOL! And like I said, if everyone just does a tiny part or portion of the whole, it gets done and no one person is over burdened.

You probably saw my post about the charity gold event that I helped with - really, I did not do much and in fact, was not even able to attend. But that event brought in over 120 people and generated over $25K for that friend of mine. Grant it, golfing is a HUGE following here in Houston, but they even had an insurance company back a $1M hole in one contest as part of the event! I wasn't part of the donation gathering effort, but the one thing I can say is that my friend had way more than 2 people pulling it all together. What we put into is what we will get out of it and the more people we have involved the more that can be accomplished.

Shoot me a PM of your thoughts, including how a plane event would work and how many people we could potentially have help out, aside from participate.

All about the kids....

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Not much interest in a plane event either bro. Only one hit.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Not much interest in a plane event either bro. Only one hit.


What the heck are you talking about bro? I didn't see anything about a plane event?

I posted up in the Shriners thread on the main page. I want in!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> What the heck are you talking about bro? I didn't see anything about a plane event?
> 
> I posted up in the Shriners thread on the main page. I want in!


Over on RCU. Its on that link I posted.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

OK Gary...I still think it's a great idea regardless of cars, planes, boats or whatever. I think the two keys are:

1. Someone who can dedicate time and effort to head it up and get volunteers to commit to tasks.

2. Someone who is known throughout that part of the hobby that people respect, look up to, and would join in helping and/or participating.

The problem is probably finding someone with both.

Maybe some day when we are retired and have gone back into the hobby at a level that everyone knows us we can pull this together and do it. Until then, someone will have to come forward if it's on their heart to do it.

And yes, I'm still in on being a part of it with whatever time and abilities I can provide no matter when it happens and what part of the hobby it happens in.

PD2


----------

